# Football Museum Preston



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Just got back from a jaunt to old haunts.
Football Museum is at Preston NE ground - entrance is free! and there is an excellent cafe [proper cafe no acute accent on the e!!]
There is a large park opposite.
Car parking is free for the museum, although exit is narrow and has a tight turning so make sure you approach at the best angle.
Also convenient for Sainsburys.

Preston also has some good parking areas near the marina, but most car parks are locked to prevent overnighters.

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The 64 thousand dollar question..

Can you brew up in the car park without being arrested? 

8O 


Jim


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

probably, if you're discrete  
but cafe has excellent choice of usual bewildering display of coffee options, and they do a good brew of tea.
Best spot for private brew is probably on lock car park at marina [near Marquis] green frog [near Morrisons] used to do excellent crepes, run originally by Breton, but has now turned into standard burger van with crepes as a sideline  watch out for seagulls !!

8)


----------

